# Miscellaneous > Database Lounge >  What is this forum?

## brad jones

We just added this forum area! This is an area where you can meet with other database professionals -- or those interested in databases -- and talk about anything. More importantly, you can talk about non-database things! Talk about your favorite movies, what music you are listening to right now, the latest episode of "Days of our Lives", or just about anything you want. 

We do ask that you remember the acceptable usage policy of this site, so no people bashing, profanity, advertising, etc., etc...

Otherwise, it is an open topics area! Enjoy.

Brad!

----------

